# LCol Dan Bobbitt (info needed)



## Warren Layberry (25 Aug 2014)

I am looking for information on LCol Dan Bobbitt who passed away on May 14, 2014. He plays a small part in a research project I am working on, and I am trying to flesh out some background information on the man. All I am looking for is a more precise date for his promotion to Lieutenant Colonel. In many news reports after his death, it was reported that his promotion to LCol came in 2009. I just wonder if there is a way to narrow it down a bit more than that—even if just to a particular month in 2009. I have banged away at Google for over an hour now, but I can't seem to shake a date loose.

Thanks.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (25 Aug 2014)

His brother owns and operates this site.


----------



## jeffb (25 Aug 2014)

And his brother's name is Mike Bobbitt. Can you provide some more info on what your research is?


----------

